# Cutting Down On Plastic Wrap…



## WhateverYouWant (May 10, 2021)

I have a variety of mixing bowls (both glass and SS), some have wide rims, others are thin, with a range in size from 4 or 5 inches to 12 inches (no two are the same size).

When I throw together batters, salsa, guac, tuna salad, etc., I'll cover them with plastic wrap and then refrigerate. This works great, not only to keep odors from permeating the fridge, but also to seal in flavor. However, I am less and less comfortable in using plastic wrap for this due to environmental concerns. I have seen some silicon covers that just lay flat on top of the bowl, as well as various sized ones that stretch over bowls. The problem with the latter is I would probably need a dozen or more of different sizes to replace the plastic wrap workflow (which I am not sure I am willing to invest in/and store).

So the big question for all of you is… have any of you found a solution for this? where a couple/three/even four reusable lids will be useable on such a wide variety of bowl sizes? and provide an effective seal?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 10, 2021)

I use canning jars of various sizes for this purpose. 

I haven't used these myself, but a friend does and she's very happy with reusable beeswax bowl covers. Here's a sampling. They're available on Amazon, too. 

https://www.etsy.com/market/beeswax_bowl_covers


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 10, 2021)

I also use a couple of those silicone covers , that sit on tops of things like my KA bowl, when I rest the bread dough, and the like.  I use a lot of glass jars for storing many things, in and out of the fridge, and many plastic containers, like the cottage cheese containers, for things that aren't heated.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 10, 2021)

I do, on occasion, transfer what ever I want to store, either temporary or longer, into a tupperware type container with the lid.  I have a gazillion of these in different sizes. (dollar store)

I freeze in them, store dry goods, wet goods, and when a hole or crack develops they go to the workshop or craft room.

I never reheat in these containers - other than a second or two to loosen a frozen whatever.  Then they always go into a pan/glass dish for reheating.

I do, however, use plastic wrap - 
.... on rising dough, oiled.
.... while pounding meats. 
....  chilling dough. 

and maybe some other stuff that I can't think of at the moment. 

oops -yes!  to wrap my silverware!  I wrap my good silverware as individual place settings.  When needed for a meal, I take out as many as needed, save the plastic wrap and then rewrap them the next day in the same piece of wrap. It works!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 10, 2021)

I save all of those plastic containers that store bought foods come in and re-use them for loads of stuff, and also have tons of Dollar Tree containers of all sizes and shapes.  Foods get transferred into a container to be stored ... I'd rather wash a few more dishes than create more waste.

I use a plastic shower cap, sprayed with vegetable oil, to cover my bowls of dough that needs to rise.

I bought those re-usable produce bags to use when I go to the market.

I use fabric/re-usable grocery bags, they give us five cents off each bag that we use. (I have a very large collection of these --- they're my souvenir when we travel --- I have one from each of the National Parks that we've been to and my favorite grocery store back home in Hawaii brings out new designs each month that are SOOOOOOOOO neat-o)




I'd say that I use plastic wrap only to pound out meat or wrap a pie crust to rest.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 10, 2021)

yeah, I save all those containers as well, Kgirl.  
Like the shower cap and oil! 
And my daughter collects bags from which ever store she goes to and/or when she travels - LOL

I have some produce bags I use - when I remember to take the particular bag with them in,  .  But....  I have to confess...  I do like the plastic bags from the produce section - I use them for the kitty litter  it needs to be done everyday if not twice a day!

Here, our grocery stores charge for bags - paper or plastic - 10 cents each,   If I should forget to bring them in with me, I just put everything back in the cart, take to car and pack'em there!


----------



## taxlady (May 10, 2021)

For covering some things that I want to have sit in the fridge for a while, I use waxed paper. For ground meat mixtures, I press the waxed paper onto the surface of the meat. I do that for puddings too. It stops them forming a skin.

The plastic grocery bags I end up with get used for garbage. The garbage is supposed to be in a plastic bag, so I like getting the extra use out of my plastic shopping bags. When I go to the store, I am pretty good at remembering my cloth bags, not perfect, but pretty good. But, I get mostly delivery, so they just put my stuff in bags and charge me for them. It's one of the things I like about my "basket delivery". I put the empty "basket" outside my door and it gets collected when my basket is delivered.

Depending on the shape of the bowls, you might be able to put wax paper over the top and hold it in place with elastic. I'm thinking of the kind of elastic that is used for sewing.

I have friends who use the beeswax covered fabric and like it. One of these days I will give that a try.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2021)

I usually do what my grandmother did, I put a small plate or saucer on top of the bowl to serve as a cover.

I also save plastic bread bags, glass jars, and plastic containers to store things in.

I've found that a straight-sided wide-mouth glass jar with a tightfitting lid is best for things like raw onion, tuna salad, etc...


----------



## taxlady (May 11, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> *I usually do what my grandmother did, I put a small plate or saucer on top of the bowl to serve as a cover.
> *
> I also save plastic bread bags, glass jars, and plastic containers to store things in.
> 
> I've found that a straight-sided wide-mouth glass jar with a tightfitting lid is best for things like raw onion, tuna salad, etc...



I do that when it doesn't need to be air tight. I have lunch plate covering the vegi stock I made yesterday. The stock is in a four litre, measuring cup/bowl in the fridge. It is getting transferred to the freezer batch by batch.

I save clean plastic food bags too. The ones that I use for bread get reused many times.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 11, 2021)

Elastic Edge Bowl Covers, in various quantities, sizes and styles, as low as 50 for $8.90 at Amazon.com. Same day delivery with Prime. Not a big investment.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 11, 2021)

I do like rigid covers as well.  Stacking, stacking, stacking.


----------

